
Improving Inception and Image Classification in TensorFlow - runesoerensen
https://research.googleblog.com/2016/08/improving-inception-and-image.html
======
cmarschner
Which model is the fastest to compute? Not a lot of people have TPUs, and when
it comes to serving the models I've seen ResNet-16 to be favorable for real-
time. Is there a better trade-off?

